# Pink Zebra arrows



## GiaGirl227 (May 10, 2009)

White ones are pretty, black ones are FIERCE. Like the designs. Is that a flower or a butterfly on the white shaft?


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flower


----------



## Dirty Blond (Mar 31, 2009)

I like both but the black and pink are my favs.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

The pink and white are really nice looking


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I am generally not a fan of all the pink stuff, but those black and pink arrows are sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

For all of you that have PMed me about the pink zebra arrows- I will be producing these arrows. Contact me for more info.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool! Just curious...How much weight does that add to the arrow? Those are AWESOME!


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*You've sold at least 1 dozen*

What arrow are they? ACC's, Beman??? I would love a dozen to go with all of my pink and black gear. Here is my email address ([email protected]). I shoot a Martin Specter 4 at 39 lbs with a 28 inch draw. Also, I shoot fingers. Please let me know what information you have. Thanks. PINK RULES!!!


----------



## Skiminims (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not a huge pink fan, but that black and pink one looks great!!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW!! those are sweet!!! What kind of arrows are you using


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

*gasp*
i LOVE the pink and black ones!
love love love!!!


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I manufacture the arrows, in many different patterns.The arrows are a parallel shaft like a Goldtip, only made in USA. The cover adds about 30g to the shaft. They will run around $100.00/dz. fletched.


----------



## Skiminims (Mar 21, 2009)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I manufacture the arrows, in many different patterns.The arrows are a parallel shaft like a Goldtip, only made in USA. The cover adds about 30g to the shaft. They will run around $100.00/dz. fletched.


Very cool! From the responses you've been getting, I'm sure you'll be selling plenty on here!


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you have them available for youth bows?


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

What spine range are you looking for?


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

nitro stinger 5 said:


> what spine range are you looking for?


600


----------

